# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] βιντεοκαμερα panasonic NV-GS11

## giorgos88

καλησπερα η εν λογο καμερα δειχνει οτι τραβαει κανονικα αλλα οταν την βαζεις να κανει αναπαραγωγη το βγαζει με γραμμες κ στην οθωνη της καμερας κ στην τηλεορασηDSC0000169.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Γεία σου giorgos88.Ξεκίνα με καθάρισμα κεφαλής με κάποια καθαριστική κασέτα καλής ποιότητας (κάποια επώνυμη δηλαδή,όχι από τα βάθη της Κίνας) και μας λές αποτελέσματα.

----------


## giorgos88

την εχω καθαριση απο εκει ξεκινησα αλλα τιπποτα

----------


## ezizu

Μπορεί η καθαριστική κασέτα να μην μπορεί να καθαρίσει την κεφαλή και να πρέπει να επέμβει τεχνικός για να καθαριστεί σωστά.Μήπως είναι πολυχρησιμοποιήμένη η καθαριστική κασέτα; Αν έχεις κάποια άλλη κασέτα ,από κάποιο φίλο σου π.χ.,καλό θα ήταν να δοκίμαζες και με άλλη κασέτα. Αυτό που βλέπω στη φωτογραφία πάντως ,μου μοιάζει με  πρόβλημα της κεφαλής (μπορεί από βρώμα στην κεφαλή μέχρι και να είναι off η κεφαλή), ή πρόβλημα των οδηγών της κεφαλής.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

βάλε καινούρια κασσέτα    καθαρισμού θα  την κάνεις  3  φορές  καθαρισμό  απο 20 λεπτά  την  κάθε  φορά  τουλάχιστον

----------


## giorgos88

ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## bzrmiltos

αν δεν καθαρισει εχεις προβλημα στο drum assy  χρειαζετε αλλαγη και εργοστασιακες ρυθμίσεις !

----------

